
Ask HN: What sci-fi movie most resembles our future? - CoreSet
I thought this might be a good topic for a lively discussion.<p>My bet is on Elysium or some sort of &quot;Inequality 2.0&quot; model: Super-wealthy, ultra-healthy genetically engineered elites living apart from a vast underclass policed with drugs and robots.
======
circuitslave
RoboCop predicted the fall of Detroit before it happened, with Google piling
money into Robotics seems like a short distance to a corporate branded police
force stepping in where local assets are too thin to cover...

~~~
CoreSet
I think we're maybe 10 years away from robot police? I'd love to be wrong, but
they're such a theoretically attractive solution (hey, robots can't be
racist!) and so appealing to the powers that be (let's program it to give a
bunch of tickets!) I don't see any way around it.

~~~
circuitslave
You'd have to worry about them becoming "Specist" with us :)

------
posnet
Call me a naïve optimist, but star trek. Sure maybe not warp drives, but cheap
safe nuclear energy, instant fabrication, life extension, portable universal
health diagnosis, post scarcity economies, holodecks. While these seem like
fantasy, just look at the advancements made in technology in the last half 40
years since it was made, the web, diagnostics on a chip, 5th gen self
contained nuclear reactors, 3d printing, Watson for doctors, increased global
living standards, the list goes on. Sure it can be easy to moan and speculate
on all manner is distopian futures with things like gfcs and terrorism
plastering our news. But you only need to go back 100 years and our world
would look like star trek to people of that time. Who knows much better things
will get with another 100 years of technologic advancement.

------
kleer001
Minority report.

Big Data crime prediction. We have gait recognition already.

Super specific ads. We have targeted ads based on your browsing history and
location.

Self driving cars aren't that far away.

Personal freedom and intrusion of police becoming daily events.

------
acheron
Idiocracy?

~~~
dhogan
This. This is the scariest movie I've ever seen. It's just too real. It's
happening all around us.

------
opless
Continuum? (Not a movie but a TV series)

------
jpetersonmn
Chappie. (I hope not though) I'm not thinking we're going to have any real AI
any time soon, but I do think we are going to be seeing robotic ground
soldiers real quick. Once they are tested on the battlefield they'll surely
use them on police forces.

------
undersuit
Going to go with Blade Runner, with the way we continue to treat each other
all we need is another intelligence to be a dick to.

Total Recall, Elysium, Robocop, Idiocracy, and Gattaca all see to be
influencing our future too.

------
monroepe
Total Recall

